# How to Register and Install Audiobro/LASS



## Starry_Music (Sep 6, 2020)

I wish to buy LASS from Audiobro. I have emailed them twice in the last 30 days about some very basic questions which seem to be unclear on the site. If anyone knows the current answers to these questions, it would help me move forward quickly. There is a sale going on and I don’t want to miss out.

Here are the questions. I’m kind of surprised that I have to ask these.

1. Do you register BEFORE or AFTER checkout? I can see no pathway to register on the site till I check out. But since I’m spending a lot of money, I want to be sure AudioBro will recognize me and let me download my purchase. Do you only register AFTER you pay? Or did I miss something?

2. The only video about installation on the Audiobro site refers to an obsolete installation method for Kontakt (the Service Center). Do they have a new pathway for installing l using Native Access? Is it still a decompress/move to correct folder/authenticate procedure? Or is it now a “download through Native Access” procedure?

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## ag75 (Sep 6, 2020)

it’s Been a while since I’ve registered LASS (which is an incredible library BTW) but I don’t seem to recall ever having a problem with it. It’s pretty straight forward with Native Access.


----------



## Starry_Music (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank-you AG 75. Do you happen to recall if you downloaded RAR files or the download took place with Native Access? Do you recall if you registered after payment? I cannot find a link to register before payment. It's kind of scary to pay first and register later.
Best,
Manny


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 6, 2020)

Starry_Music said:


> Thank-you AG 75. Do you happen to recall if you downloaded RAR files or the download took place with Native Access? Do you recall if you registered after payment? I cannot find a link to register before payment. It's kind of scary to pay first and register later.
> Best,
> Manny


I wouldn't be too worried about it. AudioBro is a legitmate and trusted developer.

But you can pre-register by clicking on login, then click on "forgot my password", then you can click on Register at the top right.

I actually had to recently re-download LASS and Genesis. You have to use their proprietary downloader, which requires your login info (be sure to make backup copies of the library, because they will charge a small fee if you have to re-download!)


----------

